# Roller Guide tip question



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Have a blank with a size 13.0 tip diameter. I'm trying to order a roller tip for it, and the measurements on mudhole only say 12/64, 14/64 etc. I'm having trouble finding the proper conversion. Does anyone know the conversion for going from a 13.0 to a fraction / inch measurement?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Your rod tip would be 13/64.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

hi hollybrooke,the easiest way to get the size for in-betweeners is to go to the mudhole cataloge and in the front they have a actual size chart for tip tops,just hold the chart up to the rod tip and go a to the larger of the 2,the chart is part of the instruction area around pg.8 or 9


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

All tip measurements are in the fractional form. 64ths of an inch. Most listings/guages just drop the /64 part. 4.5 is actually 4.5/64. The conversion comes in if you ever see tips advertized size in mm alone.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I appreciate it. Looks like a 14/64 is what I will need. Thanks again.


----------

